# Timmy and Beau - ADOPTED



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Timmy is the brown tabby and Beau is the blue. Already have a lady coming this evening to take one.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Awwww, they're gorgeous :heart and so right at home


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Those little cuties deserve a good home!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Those little cuties deserve a good home!


They got a lovely home Jeanie... a lady and her daughter came in to take just one kitten...well, didn't take me much to talk them into taking both, so Timmy and Beau have just left for their new home!! That's a record... I only had them 5 hrs!!!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

That's wonderful news Janice - bless their cotton socks


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great news!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumb Good for you -- and great for them! I'm happy they were able to stay together.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What a cute pair!! The brown tabby has wonderful markings.


----------

